# I Want To Take Up Watch Repair As A Hobby



## matt pound (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all,

I have been a watch fanatic all my life and being born in 1969 my first swiss watch was of course an omega speedmaster professional, limited edition with glass back which i have worn religiously along with my other omega purchased afterwards. Comming up to my 40's now i need to have a proper hobby and would love to learn watch repairs. Does any one know where i should start and where to get any publications and books to get me started.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Matt,

For Books you could try Flea







boy!

Gooduck

Bry



matt pound said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been a watch fanatic all my life and being born in 1969 my first swiss watch was of course an omega speedmaster professional, limited edition with glass back which i have worn religiously along with my other omega purchased afterwards. Comming up to my 40's now i need to have a proper hobby and would love to learn watch repairs. Does any one know where i should start and where to get any publications and books to get me started.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum Matt, Im sorry but I dont know myself what would be a good start, there are a few guys here who do some repairs themselves and I think the question has been asked relatively recently about what books are a good starting point, try a forum search for 'book reccomendations' you might get a result, Im sure youll get some positive replys soon


----------



## matt pound (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome and info will have a look


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

One of our members, PG is a dab hand.....He started young


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't know how far you've got into it Matt, but it's not as easy as it looks







.

Have you got as far as buying some "junk" watches ( maybe pocket watch movements are easier to play with ), and some decent tools, to have a mess around with







?


----------



## matt pound (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice one







. My mother said I did the same at the age of 3 with her alarm clock and when she asked what I was doing she says that I said replied "I am trying to find the tick". Needless to say it is used as a joke at all social events!









I did have a box full of old movements but all too far gone. was thinking of ebaying to get some but always worried to make a mess of them, sacrilage in my eyes, but I know i have to do it.


----------



## matt pound (Aug 1, 2006)

I know did have a box full but all too far gone. Thinking of going on ebay to get some


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Matt all I can say is good luck







I would never attempt to do anything like this as most things that I have took apart as a child I allways end up with bits left over at the end









As for getting some cheap watches in sounds like a good start 

Just noticed the picture of PG


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the timezone watch school is supp to be good for learners tho ive not done it myself, dont bother buying scrappers yet and trying to diagnose them ,buy cheap working watches strip them,reasemble,and see if they work when you have finished with them.


----------



## matt pound (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks sound like a good idea


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pugster said:


> the timezone watch school is supp to be good for learners tho ive not done it myself, dont bother buying scrappers yet and trying to diagnose them ,buy cheap working watches strip them,reasemble,and see if they work when you have finished with them.


That's good advice Puggy  . If you use a working watch then you know you've messed up if you put it back together and it doesn't work  .

I used "scrappers" just to get used to holding and using the tools  .


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> I don't know how far you've got into it Matt, but it's not as easy as it looks
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Yep, I have a box full of parts (that were once complete watches) to prove that theory.


----------



## matt pound (Aug 1, 2006)

where is the best place for tools? ebay?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how far you've got into it Matt, but it's not as easy as it looks
> ...


Another reason why I just keep thinking no


----------



## matt pound (Aug 1, 2006)

i am an engineer and never failed at anything so i still want to give it a go


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome Mechie??







Or perhaps Sparkie














??



matt pound said:


> i am an engineer and never failed at anything so i still want to give it a go


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome Matt, nice to have another fiddler in the fold, I haven't really been too successful tbh, things are just too damn small for me, give me a 2lb hammer any day!

I'm OK at cleaning cases polishing acrylics ets but changing a hair spring usually ends up in









Roy sells tools, CLICK HERE

Books are available but I found most of the stuff you can learn you can do by trial and error. You can also find a lot of info on forums and the internet as a whole if you have time to search.

If you have a decent camera take as many close up pictures as you can during the dismantling, then you know where things were when you come to put it back together

As for that picture







Wasn't I cute?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

matt pound said:


> where is the best place for tools? ebay?


There's a few places, but get good ones, bergeon is a good mark. The RLT sales site has a good selection of tools.

good luck mate, I'd the same idea as you and am having a hoot. Not easy though but as a fellow ex-engineer I am sure you will love it. Best thing is it's like motorcycle/car or any other maintenance but you really can do it in the front room without the missus going spare









cheers

Andy

Edit- Rats beat me to the link PG


----------



## Malersh (May 19, 2005)

If you're anything as clumsy as me, you'll need my patent pending "magnet tied to the end of a stick" to get invisible screws out of the carpet.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I think I have posted this before...but a retired watchmaker of my aquaintance ( mnow sadly deceased), once told me:-

" unless you have had the training, never put anything smaller than your elbow inside a watch case"


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome Matt,

I do lots of watch work...but started with vintage motorcycle gearboxes (hence name as in "Matchless Silver Hawk"), moved into antique clocks and finally watches. All very similar really, just a question of scale.

Pugster's tip about starting with a working, cheap, watch is good. And don't go for a automatic, chronograph or complication, just a straight forward manual mechanical. Cheap pocket watch would be good as well...not too small to start with.

If you are serious, I would recommend a binocular stereo microscope like one below (the one I have). I know professionals use only a loupe, but these microscopes makes things so much easier.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Interesting bit of kit Paul,

Yer I've thought about Railroad watches, Dem big Boggars!!











Silver Hawk said:


> Welcome Matt,
> 
> I do lots of watch work...but started with vintage motorcycle gearboxes (hence name as in "Matchless Silver Hawk"), moved into antique clocks and finally watches. All very similar really, just a question of scale.
> 
> ...


----------



## matt pound (Aug 1, 2006)

mechie thanks, dont understand this strange invisible electrickery

thanks for the advice and encouragement. spending time on ebay to find victims to practice on!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)




----------

